# What happens when I use my new wide gamut monitor with the internet?



## yalag (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been learning about color spaces and about to receive a new monitor that has a wide gamut (close to adobe rgb). Just wondering what would happen when viewing the internet where majority of the content is srgb. Do I basically see them all shifted?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Think of color spaces as a set of Russian Matryoshka nesting dolls.  sRGB is the smallest and fits inside AdobeRGB,  Larger than  AdobeRGB is ProPhotoRGB.   Typical monitors can only display colors that fall inside the sRGB envelop.  If you Wide Gamut monitor can display most of the colors in AdobeRGB, then any color that falls inside of sRGB will be displayed.  There will be no shift in colors.  If the opposite is true, images with colors that fall inside of AdobeRGB but outside of sRGB won't be displayed properly if the sRGB monitor is not capable of displaying that color signal.   this is why you should convert all of your image file colorspace to sRGB for viewing by the general public. 

More important perhaps is color calibration.  Having a tool that can measure the signal coming from the display will allow you to tune the signal sent from the software.  As an Example, red is defined by three numbers (255,0,0)  If your software sends that red signal to the display but the display lights up the pixel with (250, 14, 23), it won't appear as "red"  You need to calibrated your monitor so that it does truly display the colors that it is sent as accurately as possible.


----------



## yalag (Aug 13, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Think of color spaces as a set of Russian Matryoshka nesting dolls.  sRGB is the smallest and fits inside AdobeRGB,  Larger than  AdobeRGB is ProPhotoRGB.   Typical monitors can only display colors that fall inside the sRGB envelop.  If you Wide Gamut monitor can display most of the colors in AdobeRGB, then any color that falls inside of sRGB will be displayed.  There will be no shift in colors.  If the opposite is true, images with colors that fall inside of AdobeRGB but outside of sRGB won't be displayed properly if the sRGB monitor is not capable of displaying that color signal.   this is why you should convert all of your image file colorspace to sRGB for viewing by the general public.
> 
> More important perhaps is color calibration.  Having a tool that can measure the signal coming from the display will allow you to tune the signal sent from the software.  As an Example, red is defined by three numbers (255,0,0)  If your software sends that red signal to the display but the display lights up the pixel with (250, 14, 23), it won't appear as "red"  You need to calibrated your monitor so that it does truly display the colors that it is sent as accurately as possible.



Thanks for the warm welcome. So if I understood you correctly, when viewing srgb images on the internet, I probably will see a similar result as I currently do with my sRGB monitor. Nothing is going to change, because the same set of colors can be shown on both monitors. I'm not going to see images as muted will I?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

Web images will appear as they always have.  Where your monitor has an advantage is with colorspace aware apps like LR which uses ProPhotoRGB as it's working color space. .  Not every app manages colors and this is especially true of older Web Browsers .  Chrome (the browser that I use) is not color managed.  Older versions of IE were not color managed  and for a while (maybe still?) Firefox defaulted to not being color managed,


----------



## yalag (Aug 13, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Web images will appear as they always have.  Where your monitor has an advantage is with colorspace aware apps like LR which uses ProPhotoRGB as it's working color space. .  Not every app manages colors and this is especially true of older Web Browsers .  Chrome (the browser that I use) is not color managed.  Older versions of IE were not color managed  and for a while (maybe still?) Firefox defaulted to not being color managed,



Thanks! Good to know. Also a quick question, I assume going by your logic that in LR I should export as sRGB from raw to jpeg if I plan to upload it to the internet for viewing?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

yalag said:


> Thanks! Good to know. Also a quick question, I assume going by your logic that in LR I should export as sRGB from raw to jpeg if I plan to upload it to the internet for viewing?


That's right. Not everyone viewing your images has your wide Gamut monitor. You need to provide an image that will look reasonably OK on every viewing device and every browser.  Think that your target audience uses iPads and Tablets to surf the web.


----------

